# Just leaving



## -Oy- (Oct 17, 2018)

Fountains Abbey in Yorkshire


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2018)

You wonder how they built those things.


----------



## drifter (Oct 28, 2018)

A great shot!


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2018)

Great shot but I wonder why they called it Fountains Abbey?


----------

